# Watch "Asterophysus Batrachus ~ swallow"



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow! Crazy!

Asterophysus Batrachus ~ swallow:


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That is crazy! What a pig. You'd think they'd gobble up the tetra's or barb's, whatever they were, first. Much easier to digest......


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

There is follow up one.

Asterophysus Batrachus ~ swallow 2


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

amazing that it can swollow that much


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I am not sure what to say. That is certainly something to see. It is like me eating a cow.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wonder how long it takes to digest and what it looks like on the other end haha


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another one 
.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a ridiculous fish! I'll stick to guppies lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

What troubles me is that it ate fish that is almost the same size as it. How can it ate so much without exploded?


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Again, I am not sure that I am happy to have seen that....yet i keep watching and watching in horror driven fascination.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

These fish are aholes lol. Super impressive and they're kind of cute. And terrifying.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

I wish I didn't watch that; I never want to see an animal suffer (I know, that's nature) and that tank is filthy and cramped. The fish deserve better.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Rogo said:


> I wish I didn't watch that; I never want to see an animal suffer (I know, that's nature) and that tank is filthy and cramped. The fish deserve better.


I know some one will bring this up, however that tank is feeding tank; Asterophysus Batrachus only there to feed once feeding is done they will be moved back to their main tank. (Be mentioned in the comment below.)


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

1. Moving fish back and forth is not the best animal husbandy because it causes undue stress on the fish.
2. Exposing fish to differing water parameters (main tank vs. feeder tank) causes undue stress.
3. Keeping feeders in poor conditions isn't humane, and potentially exposes your catfish (who eats the feeders) to pathogens and bacteria that might make it ill.

You need to be mindful of these things.

It's probably best for the health of your catfish to just feed it in the main tank. I recognize they are messy eaters but I'm assuming you have adequate filtration.


----------

